# Betta fish tail problem!!!



## animalzoo (Jun 28, 2012)

HELP! I have had my male and female betta fish together for a couple months I think, in a 10 gallon and they have got along well with no problems. That is, until I added a couple snails (which I don't think would make a difference) and my brother's female betta since he wasn't taking good enough care of her. Well she ended up eating a lot of my male and female's tail (his betta was unharmed so I know it was her) but I took her out immediately. But now my male has more tail missing, and my female has never shown any agression like that. I don't know if she decided to start, or if he's eating his own tail (I read somewhere they may do that if they are uncomfortable) or if he got tail rot or something, but he looks like a female his fins are so short now! I separated him into a bowl but I hate seeing him like this with so little room. He was my first fish, and I don't know too much about emergency care for fish. Also I wouldn't sell either of them or give them away or anything, so I need some suggestions. Should I let him heal and slowly integrate him in again? I was thinking maybe if things still don't work I can give both of them tank time separately like taking turns... I don't know! Help please! Thanks so much


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Bettas can be incredibly aggressive to each other. Can you tell us more about your setup? So it's now the original two bettas and the snails? What's the temp? How often are you doing water changes? 

Are you trying to breed the two you've had together in one tank?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldn't keep bettas together. Divide the tank and separate them, even for breeding they're not housed together for long periods of time. 
As for his tail, you can give him a AQ salt treatment to prevent any infections, along with stress coat or some other water conditioner that aids in slime coat production, and OFL rec's to give them some higher protien food like blood worms which can help them to regrow their fins faster. 

I hope that helps, and good luck to you with your guys, I hope it works out!  They're lucky to have such a concerned owner.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

you have 2 females and 1 male together? That is a recipe for diaster. you can keep females together but you need a buttload of plants and 5-6 females. 

Since you have the 10g, just divide it 3 times. I have 3 males in my 10G that way. You can make your own diviers with craft mesh and report cover binders. I'm sure you can find a tutorial somewhere on the web. I think there was on sticked on this site someplace too. I got mine online since the ones I made sucked. 










The tails will grow back - if you can get stress coat, that will help as will Krodon's fish protector. Just keep an eye on it to make sure fin rot does not develop.


----------



## animalzoo (Jun 28, 2012)

alright well first of all I do have a butload of plants, I keep a hot light on it but the water never gets too hot. I also have a couple really tiny ghost shrimp but I highly doubt they would effect it at all. I don't want to divide it unless I have to, and I know they got along well before my brother's female came in (and then out) of the picture. I change the tank water about 15% every week. So I don't understand why this would happen. The only thing I can think of, though I'm no expert, is that my female got bored because I haven't trained her in a while (yes, I trained my fish) and she always really loved training so maybe she just couldn't think of anything to do...? I have no idea really. Any other questions/advice? Thanks so much for all the answers so far. I know alot of people don't like to mix, but I made sure to watch them really well at first and that there were tons of plants and a hide and stuff. Also it's a 10gal, so I didn't figure there would be a problem. THanks


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

Is the light the only source of heat you have for the tank? You should really look into buying a heater. Walmart sells them for only $15. Bettas will do a lot better when kept ~78*. They'll be much more comfortable with a higher, more constant temperature. Les stress means fasting healing fins


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Bettas are aggressive and usually cannot be put together. It takes a lot of knowledge to keep a few females together. A male betta and any other betta CANNOT be kept together.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Male and female bettas can't be kept together in the same tank unless its divided. Males can't be kept together unless in a divided tank. Females can be kept together but usually only in groups of 4 or more.

Your choices are to either: 1) divide the tank into 2 sections and house the male and female separately
2) get another tank for either the male or female

To cure fin rot put him in a 1 gal container with 1tsp aquarium salt per gallon with 100% water changes daily for no more than 10 days to cure the fin rot. Make sure to keep the water warm, and to use stress coat, and if you could get your hands on some IAL it would be helpful.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Great advice you are getting ! Did you know Betta are also called the Fighting Fish, this is because they fight . What type of training did you do with your female ? The AQ salt should help please look up how to use it as I have never had to use it myself, you can do a search here for it or torn fins. Good luck !


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ok as much as I would like to say you can divide the tank and house both in there, that is also a no-no. Unless you get a water tight divider. Males release hormones that screw with the female regardless of the water conditions. You are risking the girl getting eggy and bursting (literally).


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

lvandert said:


> ok as much as I would like to say you can divide the tank and house both in there, that is also a no-no. Unless you get a water tight divider. Males release hormones that screw with the female regardless of the water conditions. You are risking the girl getting eggy and bursting (literally).


I've heard of getting egg bound, but in light of the current situation, if another tank cannot be obtained, I would personally rather have then separated than being housed together.


----------

